

Ask HN: how do you decide which idea to use? - leecho0

I've got a lot of ideas to try to solve problems and create value for the user. Some are smaller that a two person team can complete, and others that require at least a business person and a finance person and a bigger investment. Right now I'm trying to decide which of these to start, so I'm curious how to decide which to do. The ones with smaller investment / small payoff? large investment / large payoff? the fun projects?<p>btw, I would love comments on some of my ideas @ lchou1.blogspot.com
======
bprater
The one that keeps floating to the top. The one you find yourself most
passionate about. Otherwise, when you are bridging the gap between start and
finish, you'll give up.

~~~
leecho0
even if it's the hardest to implement? I think I like doing the ambitious
stuff too much

------
ektimo
One thing that would help for evaluating your ideas is to include links to
existing sites that are most similar. This would save the evaluator time in
getting the basic lay of the land and show whether you're aware of the
strongest competition.

------
ektimo
Start with a small one, predict how data will turn out and see how close you
get. Then go for a bigger one. Disclaimer: This opinion based on (almost) no
real experience.

~~~
ektimo
Also: Ask people you know, especially people who will be qualified/candid
enough to tell you what is wrong. Asking HN was a clever idea! Asking people
in person is also important.

I think this is an important question. Anyone else have suggestions?

